# Solved: Corrupt or missing files



## Scaffking1

I recently went in to my registry and removed some items I should have not and I don't want to refresh or restart windows to it's former state and have to get rid of all the garbage (bloatware) again that comes with a new computer and so on. I have the CBS log files which I could paste if someone wants to help me. I've tried to fix problem myself but cannot. Right now I can't even do windows update it works but doesn't install the update. It's the latest windows defender update. Ive tried renaming software distribution folder and turning off windows update off and on creating a new folder called software distribution folder. But that still didn't work. I'm hoping someone could help me because I play My country 2020 alot which is an app on windows 8 and I'm worried it's going to set my city back to brand new. Thanks


----------



## Scaffking1

Ive always thought I was ok with going in the registry have brought back machines from the black or blue screens but this is my new and latest computer and I realize I should not go in there.


----------



## Scaffking1

I wish I was a computer programmer.


----------



## Scaffking1

I do have teamviewer installed if someone wants to take over and fix this problem.


----------



## bbearren

Open an elevated Command Prompt (Run as administrator) and type (without the quotes) "sfc /scannow"

Note the space between sfc and / - it has to be there. This could take a while to run, but be patient and let it run to completion. It will give you a report when it is finished of what it found and what it could accomplish.


----------



## Scaffking1

I have done this already more than once and stated that I have the CBS log files already. I am the administrator of this computer. But Ill do it again. I have done it in it safe mode and regular mode and always with a administrative command prompt.


----------



## bbearren

Open Notepad using "Run as administrator". Click File > Open and navigate to Windows\Logs\CBS\ then click the dropdown after the File name box and select All Files (*). Select the CBS.log file and click Open.

Next click Edit > Find and in the textbox type (without the quotes) "cannot repair" then click the Find Next button. This will take you directly to the first file that sfc wasn't able to fix and why. Open a second Notepad (doesn't have to be Run as administrator) and copy the line containing the "cannot repair" file to the new Notepad.

Click the Find Next button to get to the next file that couldn't be fixed, and copy that line to the second Notepad. Continue doing this until there are no more instances of "cannot repair" in the CBS log. You can close that Notepad.

In your second Notepad click on Format and uncheck Word Wrap, then copy everything and include that in your next post.


----------



## Scaffking1

I have a lot difficultys doing thiCannot repair member file [l:36Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of pr Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.17415, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatchncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.17415, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.17415, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTUREs properly. But it seems to be the same thing.I was in the registry trying to remove nvidia phsx all instances of it . I had a game used these properties and have since removed that game. But nvidia phsx is still in my control panel as a blank icon which I cannot remove and I deleted all of my display adaptors /drivers and reinstalled them to the proper ones and they work fine but still couldn't get rid of that icon which isn't even installed.

Sorrry I couldn't do a better job but like I said it seems to be the same thing when I go down the list.


----------



## Scaffking1

I have AMD catalyst installed and I always update my computer and I have malwarebytes too . Simple windows update as definitions for windows defender should work. I guess this must be a driver issue somehow.


----------



## bbearren

Try this: open an elevated Command Prompt and type (without the quotes) "Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth"

Let that run to completion, then run sfc /scannow from an elevated Command Prompt.

Repeat the instructions about the CBS log for your next post.


----------



## Scaffking1

I did a better job this time. Here are the files
CSI 00000588 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.17415, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.17415, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 100000590 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.17415, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch CSI 00000592 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.17415, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatchCannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.17415, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2015-03-04 14:00:32, Info CSI 00000591 Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17415_none_95dd5540d57f8c01\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB do not match actual file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" :CSI 00000590 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.17415, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2015-03-04 14:00:32, Info CSI 00000591 Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17415_none_95dd5540d57f8c01\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB do not match actual file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" :CSI 00000590 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.17415, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatchCSI 00000590 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.17415, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2015-03-04 14:00:32, Info CSI 00000591 Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17415_none_95dd5540d57f8c01\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB do not match actual file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" :CSI 00000590 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.17415, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2015-03-04 14:00:32, Info CSI 00000591 Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17415_none_95dd5540d57f8c01\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB do not match actual file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" :Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.17415, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2015-03-04 14:00:32, Info CSI 00000591 Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17415_none_95dd5540d57f8c01\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB do not match actual file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" : Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.17415, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2015-03-04 14:00:32, Info CSI 00000591 Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17415_none_95dd5540d57f8c01\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB do not match actual file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" :Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.17415, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2015-03-04 14:00:32, Info CSI 00000591 Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17415_none_95dd5540d57f8c01\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB do not match actual file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" :Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.17415, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2015-03-04 14:00:32, Info CSI 00000591 Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17415_none_95dd5540d57f8c01\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB do not match actual file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" :Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.17415, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2015-03-04 14:00:32, Info CSI 00000591 Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17415_none_95dd5540d57f8c01\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB do not match actual file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" :Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.17415, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2015-03-04 14:00:32, Info CSI 00000591 Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17415_none_95dd5540d57f8c01\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB do not match actual file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" : Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.17415, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2015-03-04 14:00:32, Info CSI 00000591 Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17415_none_95dd5540d57f8c01\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB do not match actual file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" :Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.17415, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2015-03-04 14:00:32, Info CSI 00000591 Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17415_none_95dd5540d57f8c01\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB do not match actual file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" : Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.17415, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2015-03-04 14:00:32, Info CSI 00000591 Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17415_none_95dd5540d57f8c01\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB do not match actual file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" :Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.17415, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2015-03-04 14:00:32, Info CSI 00000591 Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17415_none_95dd5540d57f8c01\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB do not match actual file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" : 00000586 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.17415, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2015-03-06 12:43:09, Info CSI 00000587 Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17415_none_95dd5540d57f8c01\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB do not match actual file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" :
Found: {l:32 b:Uns1ms+5t5+vlHprCha/kaoxAMGLKjzm59N+vNXqvNo=} Expected: {l:32 b:n520k714Uu3utHa5JGQ6HQYbZphKhlMWq5pEmfnCDuw=}


----------



## Scaffking1

I also ran a program called sfcfix.exe I believe it's called it fixed one thing but it says there is 24 corrupt files and it gave me a log too. Not sure if that will help you.


----------



## Scaffking1

SFCFix version 2.4.3.0 by niemiro.
Start time: 2015-03-06 14:42:17.104
Microsoft Windows 8.1 Update 3 - amd64
Not using a script file.




AutoAnalysis::
FIXED: Performed DISM repair on file Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB of version 6.3.9600.17415.



SUMMARY: Some corruptions could not be fixed automatically. Seek advice from helper or sysnative.com.
CBS & SFC total detected corruption count: 24
CBS & SFC total unimportant corruption count: 0
CBS & SFC total fixed corruption count: 1
SURT total detected corruption count: 0
SURT total unimportant corruption count: 0
SURT total fixed corruption count: 0
AutoAnalysis:: directive completed successfully.




Successfully processed all directives.
SFCFix version 2.4.3.0 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 0 datablocks.
Finish time: 2015-03-06 15:55:24.475
----------------------EOF-----------------------


----------



## Scaffking1

Hope this helps but it seems to be the same problem in every instance of it.


----------



## Scaffking1

SFCFix version 2.4.3.0 by niemiro.
Start time: 2015-03-06 17:46:19.966
Microsoft Windows 8.1 Update 3 - amd64
Not using a script file.




AutoAnalysis::
FIXED: Performed DISM repair on file Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB of version 6.3.9600.17415.



SUMMARY: Some corruptions could not be fixed automatically. Seek advice from helper or sysnative.com.
CBS & SFC total detected corruption count: 30
CBS & SFC total unimportant corruption count: 0
CBS & SFC total fixed corruption count: 1
SURT total detected corruption count: 0
SURT total unimportant corruption count: 0
SURT total fixed corruption count: 0
AutoAnalysis:: directive completed successfully.




Successfully processed all directives.
SFCFix version 2.4.3.0 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 0 datablocks.
Finish time: 2015-03-06 18:04:38.623
----------------------EOF-----------------------


----------



## Scaffking1

Ran the program again and it changed not sure why but you can see the count is different.


----------



## bbearren

Did you run "Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth" from an elevated Command Prompt?


----------



## Scaffking1

Yes just as you asked.


----------



## bbearren

From an elevated Command Prompt, run

Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth

and post the results. You'll need to right down the status it gives at the end of the run.


----------



## Scaffking1

Im doing that right now.


----------



## Scaffking1

The component store is repairable and it says 100% successful.


----------



## bbearren

Scaffking1 said:


> The component store is repairable and it says 100% successful.


That's a good sign. Again, from an elevated Command Prompt, run

Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth

and post the results.


----------



## Scaffking1

How do I post this log its pretty big. It finished but it said it couldn't download the files or something like that. I closed the command prompt . Would you like me to do it again?? I did try to find cannot repair but there are no instances of it in that report.


----------



## bbearren

Scaffking1 said:


> How do I post this log its pretty big. It finished but it said it couldn't download the files or something like that. I closed the command prompt . Would you like me to do it again?? I did try to find cannot repair but there are no instances of it in that report.


You don't need to post the log. Not being able to download the files means that your image file may well have some corruption, and the Dism tool was attempting to repair the image from Windows Update.

I would suggest that you run Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth again, making sure that you're connected to the internet.


----------



## Scaffking1

I ran it again and am connected to the internet. It says the source couldn't be downloade and then it says use the source option to locate the missing files. It gives a microsoft link too.


----------



## bbearren

Scaffking1 said:


> I ran it again and am connected to the internet. It says the source couldn't be downloade and then it says use the source option to locate the missing files. It gives a microsoft link too.


You can try adding the source switch, but you will need the Microsoft link to complete it.

Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth /Source:http://


----------



## Scaffking1

Im getting really frustrated with this .
Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth /Source:c:\test\mount\windows /LimitAccess
I did this last.
when i ran it the microsoft site brought me to this page
https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh825020.aspx

Do we have to repair this image can't we just start with a new image????
I think it might havwsomething to do with microsoft net 3.5
I do have Teamviewer 10 if you want to get on my computer tomorrow. I have nothing to hide so. Im ata a loss at what to do. Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## bbearren

Scaffking1 said:


> Do we have to repair this image can't we just start with a new image????


There is another way, a repair/reinstall. You'll need a full installation DVD (not an OEM "Recovery" DVD). If you don't have one, you can get a Windows 8.1 ISO from Microsoft's Installation Media Creation Tool. A repair/reinstall guide is here. That will preserve all your programs and settings.


----------



## Scaffking1

I was going to do this before I joined this site but was reluctant too do it. I don't have a flash drive that is that big. I do have a 2 gb old flash drive. I do have a back up system but not sure if that would work??? What I mean that is my old computer instead of throwing my hard drive away I ripped it out and bought a 50.00 machine which gives me extra room to store stuff on. But not sure you can boot from a backup drive. Can you? Also I only have the free version of windows 8.1 from store not pro.
I guess if I try to refresh my pc all the hp stuff will come back right. I guess it would be a good investment to buy another flash drive. I wonder if the 2 gb one would work.


----------



## Scaffking1

The 2gb one did not work. Not enough space. Could I make another partition on my drive and have it boot from there???


----------



## Scaffking1

Went back to windows update this morning and clicked on optional update and it was windows malicious software removal tool . It installed. But the other update still failed. I was going to restart machine and try the online dism thing again.


----------



## bbearren

Scaffking1 said:


> The 2gb one did not work. Not enough space. Could I make another partition on my drive and have it boot from there???


You can use USB or DVD, or download the ISO to burn to a DVD later. USB needs to be 4GB or larger, since the ISO is over 3GB.

A repair/reinstall is run from Windows, you don't boot from the USB/DVD. I haven't tried a repair/reinstall from a mounted ISO, so I can't say for sure whether or not that would work, but it should. During the repair/reinstall process, the setup routine copies files from the installation media to a temporary folder, and after that process is complete, it instructs to remove the USB (or DVD) and restart, so a mounted ISO file _should_ work.


----------



## Scaffking1

I do have daemon tools lite


----------



## Scaffking1

im running the online restore heath right now


----------



## Scaffking1

The source files could not be downloaded. Then I get a link again. //go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LINKId=243077

How would I again use the dism thing to go just that source so I could just copy and paste it in my elevated command prompt.


----------



## bbearren

Scaffking1 said:


> I do have daemon tools lite


Windows 8 can mount an ISO file. Just right-click the ISO file and select "Mount", and it will appear as a DVD drive with the contents of the ISO. When you're finished with it, just right-click the mounted DVD drive and select "Eject", it will un-mount and the DVD drive will disappear.


----------



## Scaffking1

I didn't know that.


----------



## Scaffking1

Could we try the source thing first . Can you help me um figure out how to write that down that is the exact spelling of the microsoft site i got.


----------



## bbearren

Scaffking1 said:


> I didn't know that.


I would suggest downloading the ISO file from the link I posted by saving it as an ISO to your hard drive (create a folder for it first), then mount that ISO file and run a repair/reinstall from it following the guide I linked.


----------



## Scaffking1

I'm doing it now.


----------



## bbearren

Scaffking1 said:


> Could we try the source thing first . Can you help me um figure out how to write that down that is the exact spelling of the microsoft site i got.


The problem there is that the Microsoft link is simply going back to the page that gives instructions on how to use the DISM tool, it doesn't link to an image file. The DISM tool uses Windows Update as a default source if your own image file is corrupt, and when you're running it, it is having trouble connecting with Windows Update (which may be related to dot Net corruption in your installation).

Running a repair/reinstall seems to be the only viable alternative, and the Windows 8.1 ISO from Microsoft will work for that. If you don't have Windows 8.1 Pro, just select the Windows 8.1 ISO, and 32-bit or 64-bit, whichever you have.

The mounted ISO file should work for a repair/reinstall, since that routine copies all the necessary files before it asks for removal of the media and a reboot. Since the mounted ISO will un-mount when Windows reboots, it should work successfully.


----------



## Scaffking1

Thankyou it's just about done.


----------



## Scaffking1

I have it. I right clicked on it but didn't see no mount image option but my daemon tools lite is there should I use that or what? I'm going to wait until you reply first.


----------



## Scaffking1

Maybe it's because you have pro . Do you like windows 8????


----------



## Scaffking1

It's insta already. Restarted once and is at 72 complete of setting up files. I used the daemon lite.


----------



## bbearren

Scaffking1 said:


> I have it. I right clicked on it but didn't see no mount image option but my daemon tools lite is there should I use that or what? I'm going to wait until you reply first.


As long as the ISO is mounted, it shouldn't make any difference.

Just follow this guide. You're not likely to be asked for your Product Key; it will probably just proceed with the repair/reinstall.


----------



## bbearren

Scaffking1 said:


> It's insta already. Restarted once and is at 72 complete of setting up files. I used the daemon lite.


That's sounding good. When it completes, you'll probably have more than 60 Windows Updates to install.


----------



## Scaffking1

But I don have a windows 8.1 product key!! Remember this computer came with windows 8. I still have the box so that number should be there. Oh it's restartin again


----------



## Scaffking1

Unless you use the same number


----------



## bbearren

Scaffking1 said:


> But I don have a windows 8.1 product key!! Remember this computer came with windows 8. I still have the box so that number should be there. Oh it's restartin again


Your Windows 8 Product Key works, because 8.1 was a free upgrade to Windows 8, without a separate Product Key.


----------



## Scaffking1

I was told it shows be on box somewhere. I hope it lets me go into my system so I can get the number. Now I'm worried


----------



## Scaffking1

It's done!!!! Restartin again.


----------



## Scaffking1

Setting up a few more things( there is a big sticker on box which has serial number product number but I don think it's those because it should have oem in it


----------



## Scaffking1

This looks like a brand new install. I haven't seen anything that has said repair


----------



## Scaffking1

Guess what it's done and it looks just the same


----------



## Scaffking1

I'm on my computer and it looks exactly the same and it didn't ask me for any number. I think it's hardwired into the bios. But it didn't ask me to do any updates so I guess I should do that right now. Thanks so much I'm keeping that iso that's awesome. Is there anything else you wanted me to first before I marked solved.


----------



## Scaffking1

It's saying no updates are available. Your pc is up to date.


----------



## bbearren

Scaffking1 said:


> It's saying no updates are available. Your pc is up to date.


Give it some time, a couple of hours, or maybe tomorrow, and check again for updates. Open Windows Update and on the bottom left click on "Installed Updates". Look at the dates to see what the latest update is.


----------



## Scaffking1

I guess your busy helping someone else . I just want to thank-you . I will donate some to this forum. I'm very happy . I checked my My country 2020 app it was not effected. I spent money on that game and have been playing it for along time now.


----------



## bbearren

Once you've established that Windows Update is working correctly again, you can mark this thread Solved.


----------



## Scaffking1

Today that number is up there that was showing in sfc scan. and a few more. So it did install updates.


----------



## bbearren

Scaffking1 said:


> Today that number is up there that was showing in sfc scan. and a few more. So it did install updates.


Yes, there are a number of updates included in that ISO. What is the latest date when you look at Installed Updates?


----------



## Scaffking1

March 7


----------



## bbearren

Scaffking1 said:


> March 7


That sound good. Looks like your good to go.


----------



## Scaffking1

I don't usually have my machine to automatic updates but I might just keep it like that. I do frequently check don't get me wrong. This computer is pretty fast so I guess it's not going to hurt it. I don't like anything slowing down my computers and you might be doing something else. Im very pleased and I'm going to keep that iso and name it repair of windows 8.1.
I do have one last question and have been wondering this since when I got computer new. I want to delete the oem recovery system (starting a new thread) which comes with all the hp stuff,gamees cyberpower dvd norton which I don't use. and create my own is that hard to do or recommended.


----------



## Scaffking1

Like for eg. you use system restore and it wonuld not have all that bloatware on it.


----------



## Scaffking1

Basically it would be just windows my antivirus my malwarewbytes which i ve paid for those kinds of things


----------



## bbearren

Scaffking1 said:


> I don't usually have my machine to automatic updates but I might just keep it like that. I do frequently check don't get me wrong. This computer is pretty fast so I guess it's not going to hurt it. I don't like anything slowing down my computers and you might be doing something else. Im very pleased and I'm going to keep that iso and name it repair of windows 8.1.
> I do have one last question and have been wondering this since when I got computer new. I want to delete the oem recovery system (starting a new thread) which comes with all the hp stuff,gamees cyberpower dvd norton which I don't use. and create my own is that hard to do or recommended.


That's not hard to do, but there are some caveats. All the pertinent drivers for your PC are in that recovery partition. You would need to create a drivers DVD for safekeeping. You can get those from the manufacturer's support web site in most cases.

My preference is to use drive imaging for backup, to keep multiple copies of my images, and keep them updated. That way, I don't have a need to reinstall Windows, I can just restore my latest images. There are a number of imaging tools available, many free that are also quite good and well respected.

So yes, you can get rid of the recovery partition, but you need to have all your ducks in a row before you do that, and have a backup system in place.


----------



## Scaffking1

Thanks but that's for a later time. I'll start googleing you image way sounds good. Thanks again and have a great day.:up:


----------



## Scaffking1

Your awesome!!!!


----------

